# 72 GTO Seat Cover Question?



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

OK so along with my 67 GTO that I just purchased this winter came a huge pile of original GM parts and some aftermarket parts. Some of the parts were for the 72 GTO that the owner of the 67 also had at one time. I have no plans on buying a 72 so I am throwing the stuff up on eBay as I sort though and identify the items as I go along.
Now here is the big question. In a large box I have a set of new white seat covers. The invoice was still on the side of the box. They covers came from a company called ICP Crown Inc. The invoice say "72 GTO front and rear white". So my question is was there only one style of seat covers avalible for a 72 GTO or did they have option bench or buckets or standard and deluxe type covers in 72?
I have no use for these covers but It is hard to sell something if you don't know what it is! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Michael


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello, there is a bench and bucket option on the 72 GTO. There is only one material as well. What 72 parts are you putting up for sale?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks thats what I though but I do not like to list anything for sale unless I am 100% sure I know what it is.
I have about 80 new GM parts that are for the 71-72 GTO or Lemans that I have no need for.
I have a brand new GM rear bumper with the parts sticker still on it. A set of tail lamps a set of front parking lamps. I have a large amount of trim rings for the Rallye I and the Rallye II rims. I also have a 2 sets of 4 new GM center caps for the Rallye II wheels. One set in black and the other in red. A brand new washer motor. A RH side "sport style" mirror new in the box unpainted. A deluxe steering wheel center cover with the GM part label still attached. If there is anything specific you need I still have a lot more stuff to go through.
Then I also have a set of 4 used honeycomb rims in the size 14x7 a set of 4 trim rings and a set of 4 center caps that go with them. All are used but in very nice condition.
I also have a used center console that is in pretty good condition.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, nice! Although I don't need that stuff it's all worth a pretty penny! Bumper $500 at least. Those honeycombs are hard to find too.

If you have a 71-2 endura bumper, trim for the vinyl top, a dashboard, etc i need those :rocker:


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry the only endura part I have is one original used chrome parklamp bezel. I'm pretty sure I have every piece of trim for the 67 all new still in the GM wrap even though the car does not need any of them but I have not found and trim parts so far for the 72 yet.
I do have a brand new dash bezel for the 72 but unfortunately it has some damage to it in the shroud that extends down to meet the speedometer face. It could possibly be repaired I am told but I'm not going to try. What a shame as the face of it is in prefect condition too.


----------

